# Interest in group order for Ada Amazonia



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm checking to see if there is any interest in a group order from http://www.canadianaquatics.com/. They are placing an order for Ada products and should have them at the end of next week. The Ada Amazonia 9l bag will be $50 for 1 bag and $90 for 2 bags. The shipping will cost about $45 per bag, the more we order the cheaper the shipping will be. You can also order fish and products from the http://www.canadianaquatics.com/ site. I am just checking if there is enough interest to make it worth while. I think that $180 for 2 bags delivered is too much. Hopefully we can get enough people together to make it affordable. 
Thanks for looking
Matt


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am interested in his South American lungfish (the yellow spotted in the picture)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Not gonna get anything but I just wanna say:

The golden bee shrimp look interesting.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I honestly would be matt but I've almost torn down everything...I'll keep an eye on this thread though.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

95$ for a 9l bag is ridiculous even if ten more dollars get knocked off shipping. I know its a great product, but sometimes things are just not worth it. Until they get a distributor here, they aren't getting any of my business. Thanks for the heads up tho.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I am more interested in the golden bee. Anybody if buy something from there we can share the shipping cost.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I am interested in his South American lungfish (the yellow spotted in the picture)


I would be interested in the other one. i have only ever seen a few never that small and never yellow spotted must be the juvi colouration


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Im intrested in 2 Silver arawana


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

jamesren said:


> I am more interested in the golden bee. Anybody if buy something from there we can share the shipping cost.


If you get those, I'd be interested in the offspring they produce once you're ready to sell them. XD
I would order with you but unfortunately I have no room for them right now.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I would be interested in the other one. i have only ever seen a few never that small and never yellow spotted must be the juvi colouration


Correct! They will fade into gray to brown color when they gets older


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Guys, I'm pretty sure he's not talking about ordering livestock. He's wanting to do a GB for ADA amazonia and NOT livestock.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Guys, I'm pretty sure he's not talking about ordering livestock. He's wanting to do a GB for ADA amazonia and NOT livestock.


Hmmmm....

*You can also order fish and products from the http://www.canadianaquatics.com/ site*.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

eh, whatever. 

I *highly* doubt fish and ADA Amazonia substrate share a box well.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> eh, whatever.
> 
> I *highly* doubt fish and ADA Amazonia substrate share a box well.


Like a glass box or a cardboard box? LOL


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

There's a japanese plant substrate called 'Nisso' at Lucky's. It's a very close amazonia clone, drops the ph etc and they may throw you a deal if you're buying alot and paying cash. I was able to get 6 bags for $30. a bag taxes in and they put it in my car trunk.

It looks great in my 25g tank, has that dark earthy 'southamerican' look even tho it's pellety. (approx 2.5 to 3mm grain ?) Much more pleasing to the eye then my old mixed flourite. I've dry-scaped my 75g with it, looks good with the driftwood, can't wait to get this tank finished


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Where did you find the Nisso at Lucky's? I was there last week and the guy had no idea what I was talking about and of corse Jim wasn't there. 

The order from Canadian Aquatics was for both livestock and dry goods. I was hoping to get at least 2 boxes sent, 1 for livestock and 1 for dry goods. There hasn't been enough interest for the order. 

Menagerie should be getting in Red Bee Sand in the future anyway.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"Where did you find the Nisso at Lucky's? I was there last week and the guy had no idea what I was talking about and of corse Jim wasn't there. "

Roy was the guy at the store that helped me out. When you walk in the store go into the main area and hang a left to the end, turn right that's where the substrates are, unless that has changed. If they have in stock you might see 1 or 2 bags, the rest stored in their warehouse. I do have a pic of what the bag looks like I can post once I'm at home, in case it helps.

Amazonia has grown tons in populatity among emmerse crypt growers/collectors either straight or as part of your substrate mix. Wondering how the clone would stand up to the challenge as well as for the dwarf hairgrass etc.. It'd be nice to grow a bunch of hairgrass and e tenellus for my tank


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> "Where did you find the Nisso at Lucky's? I was there last week and the guy had no idea what I was talking about and of corse Jim wasn't there. "
> 
> Roy was the guy at the store that helped me out. When you walk in the store go into the main area and hang a left to the end, turn right that's where the substrates are, unless that has changed. If they have in stock you might see 1 or 2 bags, the rest stored in their warehouse. I do have a pic of what the bag looks like I can post once I'm at home, in case it helps.
> 
> Amazonia has grown tons in populatity among emmerse crypt growers/collectors either straight or as part of your substrate mix. Wondering how the clone would stand up to the challenge as well as for the dwarf hairgrass etc.. It'd be nice to grow a bunch of hairgrass and e tenellus for my tank


I just checked with Jimmy @ luckys, the Nisso are sold out. Apparently Dafishman brought them all  They will restock ADA around September and it will cost around $40ish for a 9L bag


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear it's sold out. It was around Christmas I bought mine. Yup it's $40. for a 9L bag - walk in talk nice, offer cash for at least 4 bags or so and you'd prob get a deal.

Made in Japan, imported from hong kong most likely, and it's the closest thing you'll get to ADA without paying insane markup or shipping. When I e-mailed the source in Vancouver last year for ADA didn't even get a response.

It's possible some of the other asian local aquarium shops may import it too.

There are a few or more different types of Nisso, with different properties, for example, one geared toward african cichlids.

This type is for discus, sa fish, good for emmerse setups & shrimp.
This hould help ID it. Konichiwa, hope you read Japanese


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> the Nisso are sold out. Apparently Dafishman brought them all


Ok I'll admit I was 'somewhere' near the store


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you get a chance to monitor the pH and if using Nizzo brings the pH down ?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Ricky how goes it ?

I didn't take a ph sorry. I know JimmyJam grows scads of plants in it. That's all I needed to know. I'd say I'd do the test, but I'm likely to procrastinate lol.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

No worries - you can let me know when you do pop in for the TWAS meeting


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Made in Japan, and likely imported from Hong Kong is right! There is both Japanese and Chinese on that bag.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Made in Japan, and likely imported from Hong Kong is right! There is both Japanese and Chinese on that bag.


Man I wish i could read that


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

It's said can stabilize PH 6.0-6.5. I used it good at beginning, quickly use out in few month. It's also said no need water change for 1 year, should interpret to last 1 year?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi james - thanks for translation clarifications.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The Ada products are instock now if anyone was interested. This is a link to what they got
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/ada-shipment-has-arrived-4317/#post39128


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> The Ada products are instock now if anyone was interested. This is a link to what they got
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/ada-shipment-has-arrived-4317/#post39128


Pat's stuff is mostly for pickup at his location. I suppose you could order from him, but the shipping would be expensive.. if there was enough interest on this board i could talk to him and see if we could do a big order for you guys, but it would only make sense if there was alot of people interested.. and prepayment would be required. It makes more sense to ship directly to toronto.. instead of shipping from overseas to van then van to toronto.. etc..


----------

